# iCade - I think I want one



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I came across this - one neat and beautifully old school accessory.... And I really think I want one 

http://www.ionaudio.com/products/details/icade


----------



## Pirate Queen (Jul 13, 2011)

THAT looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I've thought about it, just not sure how well it emulates the games, nor how many games are available, and at what cost. The screen usage could be a bit better as well.


----------

